# All kinds of everything.



## Liam Farrell (Apr 6, 2020)

Hello All, I have only joined this site a few days ago and I have to say it’s been a fantastic experience, people on here have been very helpful in assisting me with the history of some of my finds. Every  object and every find on this site has a story and it’s that feeling of finding something that has lain dormant or been hidden away for years , eons in fact.  We bring that story back to life , thinking of the people who worked those pots, bottles or jars, what their lives were like back in the day. We all have something to give , to share,  and as a community on here I am very impressed with the kindness and thoughtfulness of you all. We are living in strange times , living in a strange world but we will persevere. Stay safe everybody and keep on collecting , digging , discovering, and sharing your finds. 
Cheers. Liam Farrell.


----------



## J.R. Collector (Apr 6, 2020)

Cheers!


----------

